# How many squares do you get on your bale thrower wagons?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

how many small squares can I expect to get with a bale thrower and high sided wagons? There not popular where I live, but starting to think they my be the ticket for me and my dad. He can bale and I can unload them when I get off work. How hard are they to keep working? Are they hard on alfalfa.... Just kinda like to know the ends and outs of using a bale thrower. It would be on a new mf 1840 inline baler.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Depends which wagon my small ones about 90 the metal racks 110 and a big homemade tandem that does 150. I don't believe in stacking bales on a kicker rack if you do add 30 or so to each of those numbers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sort of rule of thumb is for a given length size height abit more than 1/2 the bales that fit with stacked loads. So for example we get 280 bales on one of our caged wagons but it only holds about 180 bales with thrower.

Most throwers are pretty reliable, they will break a few bales. Some you can't access the bale chamber well which I don't like. I also really don't like unloading thrower wagons - double that if they have been parked over night. The are handy to work by your self though and 6-10 wagons let a guy work on his own pretty good.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Slowzuki what size wagon do you get 180 on? How tall are the racks?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

8 x 16 125

8 x 18 150

I have 4 wagons now and just got the lumber cut to build 3 more for this year . What I like about it is you can bale the hay and get it under cover and unload at more of your convenience . Its hard to get help to unload on week days and much more likely to get help in the evenings or on the weekend. I bale 3ft bales and it works well but , 4ft bales with belt thrower might give more broken bales.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I get 175 on my 9 x 20, std height side , 135 on an 8 x 18, 110 on my 8.5 x 16.

I have a 8.5 x 22 with about 6.5 sides to go in a 10' barn door and it gets about 135-145


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

8.5x16. - 110+, If its the last load I can push 125.

8.5x18 - 150

I like to leave the kicker wagons loaded over night if I can, especially if the moisture was on the high side. I find it ensures that the bottom layer will remain mold free.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok thanks guys for all the info! What's everybody's opinion on mf inline bale thrower? What is the overall height of the metal rack bale wagons? Wondering if they will fit in my barn


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

34" bales- 115 in a 16' 145 in a 18, 175 in my high side 9 wide 18'


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nate926 said:


> Ok thanks guys for all the info! What's everybody's opinion on mf inline bale thrower? What is the overall height of the metal rack bale wagons? Wondering if they will fit in my barn


If buying new wagons and you have a questionable doorway, measure the total height and order your wagon at that height-about 6". Realize that you will still have bales sticking up that you will need to throw off b4 driving in. I have 2 shorties and 3full height. Just depends on your sit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

8' 6" x 22 with about 10 ft sides, pretty standard size kicker wagon here. Some 24 or 26 ft tandems too. The old 8x16 wagons aren't so common now. Short bales as well 33".



Nate926 said:


> Slowzuki what size wagon do you get 180 on? How tall are the racks?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The inline thrower is great. There is a used one at MGD tractor in PAright now, its listed as a CIH. Keep in mind you also have to order a wagon hitch that around another 500-750.

The point about bales sticking up is a big one. I've seen a couple bend the snot out of the back of a wagon. My father and I have a mix of metal and wood. Metal racks are nice but the investment is large. There are a couple of wood ones that we've been running for 35 years, just a couple new boards every season.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Dill said:


> Metal racks are nice but the investment is large. There are a couple of wood ones that we've been running for 35 years, just a couple new boards every season.


I have metal and wood wagons, once I came up with about 3 wagons when I started out but now I just try to grab a wagon anytime I see one go for about a grand at a sale which would be bargain price. I don't need that fancy of wagons, just like to have plenty to fill up and unload later.


----------

